# Condor Flight S5F



## oldskooleskimo (Jan 11, 2012)

I am new to the road cycling world and would really appreciate your input. As a medical school student, I was looking for a fairly cheap way of staying in shape. I bought a cheap Schwinn road bike to see if I enjoyed the hobby and think I am ready to move onto a better bike.

My budget is approximately $1000 USD. I looked online and came across the Condor Flight S5F on bikesdirect.com.

The bike sells for $1100 and has a "Toray full carbon frame and fork" and "a TRUE 20SPD Shimano 105 component package, SHIMANO 105 50/34 HOLLOWTECH II Crankset, Ritchey Bar/Stem/Post, MAVIC AKSIUM RACE Wheelset, and Clipless Road Pedals."

My question is: is this a good deal? Is the seller skimping in any areas? Is my money better spent elsewhere? Also, why is the bike called Condor if the frame is Toray brand?

I really appreciate your input!


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

oldskooleskimo said:


> My question is: is this a good deal? Is the seller skimping in any areas? Is my money better spent elsewhere? Also, why is the bike called Condor if the frame is Toray brand?
> 
> I really appreciate your input!


You won't be able to find a much better deal than BD. buying on line has it's pros and cons. The big pro is the cost.

Toray is the brand of carbon fiber. 

The first thing all manufactures skimp on is on the wheels. I have an entry level bike and the first thing I upgraded was the wheels (they cost me almost as much as I paid for the bike)


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

I have no personal experience with it, but fwiw, I've read multiple people here who are pretty damn against those aksium wheels. You might do a search. Otherwise, I'm sure it's a pretty good deal, as all BD bikes tend to be. Are you confident in your wrenching abilities?


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

I like their prices and their bikes are great for the mechanically minded types. If you're not willing or dont have time to learn how to properly assemble a bike, then I'd look in-store for a bike. It's also good to read up about fit and try out bikes to see what is comfortable for you.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like a good deal to me. I like it that the crank, brakes, bottom bracket etc are all Shimano. I wouldn't worry too much about the Aksium wheels. They'll keep you going for the first year or two. My first serious road bike came from BD and it was a sweety. Don't worry if you can't wrench. There are lots of shops that would be willing to set it up for you. The only real concern is buying the right size and getting it properly fitted afterward.


----------

